# Paul Murphy ex Star Vega, Seaboard Sceptre



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking for the whereabouts of Paul Murphy, who sailed with me on the two ships above. Last seen being casevaced as walking wounded with Hep (A or B) in Buckie off the 'Seaboard Sceptre' many moons ago!

Any news welcome!

Jonty


----------

